# Beautiful Little Girl



## twocolor (Apr 8, 2011)

These tracks are part of a local museum.  They are not used for anything but tours and photographers!  I feel like that should be part of what I say so as not to worry anyone!!  Beautiful day for pics!  Unlike today where we just recieved about 4 inches of snow.  Oh, Utah, will we ever see spring?!

1.  Played with a bit of sun flare here!






2.





3.





4.


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow! Some great shots there!

What kind of camera do you own? Probably something high end haha


----------



## Brenda Lee (Apr 9, 2011)

I think they're pretty special.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 12, 2011)

These are beautiful as is the little girl.  The only thing that drew my eye was her leg in the 3rd image.  It just seems a little awkard.  I would of maybe had both up with her more sideways on her hip or both down somehow.  I think its a preference thing, but it just caught my eye that her leg was missing at first, then I saw it up on the suitcase 

You are amazing as always!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 12, 2011)

Sooooo pretty!  I love the processing.

Hey Lyncca!!!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the first photo with its delicate backlighting effect and soft color palette...very nice!


----------



## rehab (Apr 12, 2011)

yea she looks like the female version of tiny tim in #3, i would of had her cross her legs like a lady or something along those lines. regardless i dig it


----------



## Minga (Apr 13, 2011)

Maybe the train crop should not be done.


----------



## twocolor (Apr 13, 2011)

rehab said:


> yea she looks like the female version of tiny tim in #3, i would of had her cross her legs like a lady or something along those lines. regardless i dig it


 
hahahahaha!  Now everytime I look at this one, I'll think of tiny tim!!!  Yes, I think a different location for her leg would have been better!


----------



## andynrach (Apr 13, 2011)

Love your pp.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 13, 2011)

rehab said:


> yea she looks like the female version of tiny tim in #3, i would of had her cross her legs like a lady or something along those lines. regardless i dig it


 
Bahaha!  I doubt the parents will ever notice


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 13, 2011)

those eyes wow nice


----------



## twocolor (Apr 14, 2011)

Lyncca said:


> rehab said:
> 
> 
> > yea she looks like the female version of tiny tim in #3, i would of had her cross her legs like a lady or something along those lines. regardless i dig it
> ...


 
Thank heavens!!!


----------



## Freephotog (Apr 27, 2011)

The eyes and face in #1 are outstanding, I love the crop and the light in that shot. It's one of those pictures that you keep coming back for a second look. Nice capture!


----------



## lavieenrose (Apr 29, 2011)

You did a wonderful job! Love 3, somehow traintracks and kids go really good together in photoshoots!


----------



## mommyphotog (Apr 29, 2011)

Fantastic! I bet your clients are extremely happy


----------

